# Fiat Seicento Abarth



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

New toy. 2002 Fiat Seicento Sporting with the factory Abarth kit.

24k miles, 3 owners, full history etc.

Drives like new (did 228 miles bringing it home today), interior like new, couple of minor car park dings need sorting & had the usual red painted metal / plastic fade.

Smitten already. My Seicento Schumacher is the only car I've sold that I really miss!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

This to replace the 500? Looks a good example.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I had one of these and my only gripe was the tyres are an odd size and so not cheap. Otherwise it was a great little car, went all over in it. Enjoy.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

alfajim said:


> This to replace the 500? Looks a good example.


Thanks. No, the Panda Cross did that. This is just a toy


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

muzzer said:


> I had one of these and my only gripe was the tyres are an odd size and so not cheap. Otherwise it was a great little car, went all over in it. Enjoy.


You're not wrong. Currently has the correct GY Eagle Touring with 7mm tread but the same size choices P6000 or Sonax after that:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Thanks. No, the Panda Cross did that. This is just a toy


enjoy. the spider looks nice a shiny in the garage.:thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks.

Had a potter earlier & added a few of the trinkets I'd ordered for it.














































And have these plus new wheel centre caps to add.



















Cheers,

Simon


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Thats nice... do you mind if I ask how much it cost you !!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

renton said:


> Thats nice... do you mind if I ask how much it cost you !!


£1295 including 6 month warranty. I'll probably spend c£3 - £500 getting it perfect


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

What a bargain! I'd love to find something like that.

24K in 14 years... I bet that trip home was the longest trip it's ever done!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Is it the same 54bhp engine?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

It is. Multipoint injection but slightly different gearing.

Immense fun


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Use on a 16 mile return commute today. Puts a big smile on your face 

I do love this car. Wheels better now with the new centre caps & nut covers.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Love these, rare to see a good one that's not been messed about with. Cracking deal you got for it too. The yellow ones suffer from paint fade under the lacquer does the red have the same issue?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Love these, rare to see a good one that's not been messed about with. Cracking deal you got for it too. The yellow ones suffer from paint fade under the lacquer does the red have the same issue?


Thanks. Yes, there's a bit of colour difference between the plastics & metal but not too bad really.

I tested colour magic & it really helped but the car needs a full clay, polish etc after the PDR man has sorted the minor dings.

The fact it was unmolested was a major plus point and TBH, I would have paid £2k for it.....


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Its funny i was looking at these today as my wife had a Cinquecento and loved it. All the ones i could see were awful, you have done well. Nice to see it will be looked after too. I'm sure these will be seen as classics at some point too.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Its funny i was looking at these today as my wife had a Cinquecento and loved it. All the ones i could see were awful, you have done well. Nice to see it will be looked after too. I'm sure these will be seen as classics at some point too.


That's my intention. Despite having a number of 250bhp plus cars since my original Seicento, none have stolen my heart.

My 500 Twinair came close, as does my Panda.

I guess I'm just a sucker for small fiats, dating back to a family 126BIS, X/19 & my wife's first car, MK Panda 4x4.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Its funny i was looking at these today as my wife had a Cinquecento and loved it. All the ones i could see were awful, you have done well. Nice to see it will be looked after too. I'm sure these will be seen as classics at some point too.


Must admit I had a look at Autotrader after seeing this thread and all the Seicento's on there were absolute dogs. There were a couple of Sportings that looked ok but much higher mileage than this.

Think you've bought a gem there, it looks great. The FIRE engine is great too, I put iridium plugs and a Pipercross panel filter in my Panda and it made it even better


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got an ITG panel filter on the way. The plugs are new genuine fiat ones.

It's almost at the end of its first tank of V power with me. Bottle of RedEx with the next tank.

It corners like a go cart....lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

How did you find it? Was it online or word of mouth?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> I've got an ITG panel filter on the way. The plugs are new genuine fiat ones.
> 
> It's almost at the end of its first tank of V power with me. Bottle of RedEx with the next tank.
> 
> It corners like a go cart....lol


Might be worth looking at Iridiums, there was a thread on the Fiat Forum which is what made me try them a few years back. I won't say that they all out transformed the performance but the car felt so much better in higher gears at low speed - I was seeing 63mpg out of the Panda at one point until I decided she needed to be driven like an Italian :lol:... The major plus point is their longevity though, the recommended interval for changing the plugs in my current car which runs on iridiums is every 100k (although I changed them at 80k)!

I really miss the Panda, I've got a 400bhp supercharged V8 Jag at the moment, amazing car but there's just something pulling me back and I think it's the "Italian bug"!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Watch lists on Google & eBay. Initially looking for a Schumacher version like I had from 2001 - 2003 then this popped up,at a dealer in Kent.

Phoned him, seemed honest, £100 deposit over the phone then the balance over the phone so tax etc could be sorted but with a promise that if it wasn't as described, I could get a full no quibble refund. It was, I was chuffed so it did its first long journey in god knows how many years. 228 miles home. Perfect.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Might be worth looking at Iridiums, there was a thread on the Fiat Forum which is what made me try them a few years back. I won't say that they all out transformed the performance but the car felt so much better in higher gears at low speed - I was seeing 63mpg out of the Panda at one point until I decided she needed to be driven like an Italian :lol:... The major plus point is their longevity though, the recommended interval for changing the plugs in my current car which runs on iridiums is every 100k (although I changed them at 80k)!
> 
> I really miss the Panda, I've got a 400bhp supercharged V8 Jag at the moment, amazing car but there's just something pulling me back and I think it's the "Italian bug"!


I'll investigate the plugs. I know just what you mean.

With my V6 Brera, it only felt alive when doing silly speeds. The wife's GTV6 was the same to a lesser extent.

I think that's why we love our GT86 so much too. It feels alive at normal speeds yet still goes like **** if you want it.










I got bored with outright power or more precisely, not being able to use it (legally).

It's like appreciating the art of driving again.

I'd love a new 595 Abarth but we need a practical car and the Panda Cross fits that bill perfectly.










I still have my other woman too but she seldom gets taken out nowadays.










I've never been confident/ been scared since doing this to her 










Cars, eh!!!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Just seen this:-

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...rom=500&postcode=sk25pl&radius=1501&logcode=p

Not liking the Cat C but the explanation of the damages seems fair and the price is tempting.

Mrs Millns would literally kill me though :lol:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

millns84 said:


> Just seen this:-
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...rom=500&postcode=sk25pl&radius=1501&logcode=p
> 
> ...


If you don't buy it I will


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

andy665 said:


> If you don't buy it I will


Go for it - If it was a bit closer I'd have liked to have a look and perhaps buy but I don't fancy travelling 172 miles to potentially walk away.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

There's a few bits missing off the front end. I personally wouldn't buy it.

Got the PDR man coming tomorrow to sort the few drinks on mine & one on the Panda


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> There's a few bits missing off the front end. I personally wouldn't buy it.
> 
> Got the PDR man coming tomorrow to sort the few drinks on mine & one on the Panda


What's missing? I'm not paticularly clued up on these...

I need to stop looking or I'll buy one! :wall:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

millns84 said:


> What's missing? I'm not paticularly clued up on these...
> 
> I need to stop looking or I'll buy one! :wall:


The bonnet badge is off an old model & there's too much red visible in the lower middle section.

Just screen grabbed this. Ignoring the towing eye cover, this gives you an idea:-


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it's just that bit of plastic behind the grille that's red? I see what you mean about the badge though.

Having now seen the pics on my laptop rather than phone, I can see that the panels are pretty mismatched so not sure... I'd probably still have a look if it was closer.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Just seen this:-
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...rom=500&postcode=sk25pl&radius=1501&logcode=p
> 
> ...


:lol: saw this too, the different colour panels worried me a little. So want one now :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> :lol: saw this too, the different colour panels worried me a little. So want one now :thumb:


I was even thinking that as a bit of a project - 1.2 69bhp engine transplant, full exhaust system including sports cats, remap, high lift cams, some Eibach springs, limited slip diff - You'd see 100bhp out of something that weighs as much as a box of tissues and it'd handle like a house fly :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cool, worth a punt at the money if you had plans for it. Bet it would be fun, always fancied a 100hp Panda as well. Lottery win required for all the motors i fancy


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Cool, worth a punt at the money if you had plans for it. Bet it would be fun, always fancied a 100hp Panda as well. Lottery win required for all the motors i fancy


Panda 100hp are great, but I can't fit in that model of Panda at all - Had a try a few years back and it just wasn't working :lol:

They've depreciated quite a lot looking at Autotrader, could be a decent buy 

There was promise of either an Abarth or Panda 105 in the new shape... Nothing so far and there's new engines coming out this year, 3 cylinders to replace both the FIRE and Twinair.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Love the Panda but it's not as cheeky as a 500 or Seicento

Had mine de-dinged today. Well pleased!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Great little car that. Wasn't even aware they existed! Bet it's a great hoot to drive!


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

super little car and looking nice now its been de-dinged.... whats next ???

We have a 55 plate Panda Dynamic and only wish it was a 100bhp version.... super cars... but that central gearstick does give your left leg a bit of stick on the longer journeys... other than that super little car,

Enjoy yours...its looking well....

Sata


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

sata said:


> super little car and looking nice now its been de-dinged.... whats next ???
> 
> We have a 55 plate Panda Dynamic and only wish it was a 100bhp version.... super cars... but that central gearstick does give your left leg a bit of stick on the longer journeys... other than that super little car,
> 
> ...


A good polish & then just enjoy it. I'm not happy with the exhaust trim so that needs sorting. I've also got the alloy interior bits to add too.

My 500 & current Panda have the central stick. Can't say I've had an issue.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> :lol: saw this too, the different colour panels worried me a little. So want one now :thumb:


Wouldn't the panel damage described by the Seller have resulted in a Cat D ?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Wouldn't the panel damage described by the Seller have resulted in a Cat D ?


Depends on the value of the car against the cost of the repair. On something like this, it's feasible that a couple of panels would result in a Cat C.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been having lots of fun in the little red rocket.

Got it properly sorted in terms of original radio CD & the trinkets I bought.

Here it is up the Bwlch mountains earlier this week.

Genuinely excellent fun.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Trinkets


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

The local FIAT dealer got me two new under bonnet warning stickers for free. 14 years had taken the toll on the originals!










Got a BMC / Abarth replacement element air filter coming from Italy.

It's also had about 15 coats of wax....lol










Just like its stablemate


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks stunning! If you ever want to sell, drop me a line


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Looks stunning! If you ever want to sell, drop me a line


Thanks 

Looking back, the plugs became Bosch Super 4 & the filter became Abarth by BMC 

Really happy with it.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks great does that! I had the 'Schumacher' Ltd. Ed. one of these from 2005-2008 and loved it. Regret selling it actually as it was mint.

Not much power, but great fun at sensible speeds in aplenty :car:

This was mine:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice. Remember the other fabrication thread where I asked you about the sports pedals? I've located them new but for €150 

My Schumacher was & is the only car I regret selling. This fills the void


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

That looks a nice wee motor and a real bargain too!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Nice. Remember the other fabrication thread where I asked you about the sports pedals? I've located them new but for €150
> 
> My Schumacher was & is the only car I regret selling. This fills the void


Ah, I do yes. How much?!! :doublesho That's silly money for a few bits of ally and rubber plugs.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Thanks
> 
> Looking back, the plugs became Bosch Super 4 & the filter became Abarth by BMC
> 
> Really happy with it.


Never used Super 4... Are they the silver plated electrodes? Heard mixed reviews but if they work they work I guess!

Any future plans? Turbo? Big brake kit?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Never used Super 4... Are they the silver plated electrodes? Heard mixed reviews but if they work they work I guess!
> 
> Any future plans? Turbo? Big brake kit?


Not sure if they are better. I thought the plugs were old but car was serviced by fiat in March so they had only done 300 miles.

No plans to modify.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Not sure if they are better. I thought the plugs were old but car was serviced by fiat in March so they had only done 300 miles.
> 
> No plans to modify.


I found with the iridiums, the car would hold 5th gear much better at lower speeds and was generally smoother. I thought they were worth it anyway.

I can relate to not wanting to mod, something like this is best kept standard at this point. I've seen a few on eBay/Autotrader with transplanted 1.2's (69bhp I think?) and I recall reading about one years ago (possibly in Max Power/Redline) with a HUGE turbo producing around 300bhp... That must be around the same power to weight ratio as a Veyron :lol:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice tidy engine bay.



















Just fitted a genuine rare BMC for Abarth air filter to compliment the new plugs.

Runs nicely, revs its nackers off....lol


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I see the lead for the cTek charger/battery conditioner is connected. I do the same with my S4 as its garaged most of the winter months...
Same for you or is there a battery issue?

Lovely clean engine bay btw :thumb:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

SBM said:


> I see the lead for the cTek charger/battery conditioner is connected. I do the same with my S4 as its garaged most of the winter months...
> 
> Same for you or is there a battery issue?
> 
> Lovely clean engine bay btw :thumb:


Same Not a regular user. My S4 Spider has one too.

Can't be doing with unplugging the negative connection etc.

CTEK are brilliant IMO.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

My little Sei has been joined by a cousin which is now my daily.

A brand new Abarth 595 Competizione with the performance pack & lots of other extras.

It's brilliant


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Love the new car Those 595's look like great fun.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Got my little Seicento uncovered in readiness for the MOT on Monday.

Pumped up the tyres (all were 5psi down), started on the first spin of the starter (thank you CTEK) and too it for a quick blast.

All good, still great fun to drive   

It's done 625 miles since the last MOT, 440 of those were Brooklands Autotalia last year & another 90 were an Italian Car show at Cardiff Bay.

Should pass.....fingers crossed!


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Fingers crossed bud


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

still looking lovely!

595 looks great too


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Pleased to report a clean sheet MOT. 

Still looking like new underneath aside from minor surface corrosion on the rear suspension components.

The only issue that came to light was the cooling fan didn’t kick in so that needs sorting.

Ref my 595, it’s nuts. A departure from most of the other hot hatches on sale as in un-sanitised & raw. 

Great fun but also happy on the daily commute & long runs.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Said it before... that 595 is epic, a proper hot hatch...back to the 80's, love it.


----------

